

Validate Idea: Invite-only Jobs Site - findwork

Hello there,<p>I felt a bit inspired yesterday after seeing how the monthly &quot;Who is hiring?&quot; is greatly appreciated by myself and fellow HN users.<p>Therefore, I would like to validate this idea.<p>======
Pitch:
======<p>Do you enjoy and look forward to the monthly HN job posting?<p>Do you (as an employer) normally find great talent through HN?<p>Do you wish that you didn&#x27;t have to wait an entire month and could have access to the best jobs(employees) and the most talented network(employers) all the time and at any time?<p>If you answered YES to all three of these questions, then visit the link below and share your details:<p>=======================================<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymoz.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;109791NPJFT<p>=======================================<p>While you&#x27;re there, invite some friends too and help grow an organic network of the most talented individuals seeking out the best jobs.
======
jesusmichael
this is a crowded space my friend. I've been working on job boards for 15
years and you need to ask yourself where are you doing to get a deep enough
talent pool to interest paying employers.

